# Marketing Plan



## Mr. Big Shot (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey guys;

I'm thinking of what could be the most effective marketing plan for my company. Since I don't have a high budget, I think I'm only going to be advertising on some web-sites and google. I'm just curious on what kind of marketing, promotion and advertising you guys use to sell your t-shirts. Advice appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

I use link exchanges, adwords, banners and text links mainly in addition to just the search engines where most of the traffic comes from. I also use my other viral video sites, myspace page and partner with several other sites I dropship products for. Oh ya, and affiliate sales one site thru sahreasale and the other site run inhouse.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are some threads that might help:

How to get customers to your t-shirt site:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4115

How long till you're successful > Marketing Tips:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4636

Marketing, where does one start:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4650


----------



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

CrazyTeeShirts said:


> I use link exchanges, ...


BTW - how do you search for such sites?

2CrazyTeeShirts:
If you are interesting in link exchange with my site, please, send me private message.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mr. Big Shot said:


> Hey guys;
> 
> I'm thinking of what could be the most effective marketing plan for my company. Since I don't have a high budget, I think I'm only going to be advertising on some web-sites and google. I'm just curious on what kind of marketing, promotion and advertising you guys use to sell your t-shirts. Advice appreciated. Thanks.



Here is a recent thread I spoke about regarding marketing vehicles.

Here is a brief summary of how it works. Too much to explain here, it would be best to peruse the site thoroughly after reading this post. The two online shopping sites, marketing vehicles are:

Shopping.com
Shop.com

Shopping.com - is owned by Ebay, Inc. You would pay on a "Cost per Click" basis. I don't think that would be the most cost effective route only because you will be charged when the customer clicks on your website even IF THEY DO NOT PURCHASE ANYTHING FROM YOUR SITE. The cost ranges from $.10-$.25 depending. Again they receive more than 1million visitors per month, its probably more. Go to their website and peruse it thoroughly. Scroll down to "Join Our Merchant Program" and you will see all the info there.

Shop.com - you pay on a "Cost per Order" basis. What's great about that you will be charged when a customer purchases an item from your site. Scroll down to "Join Our Marketplace" and you will find the info there.

These two marketing vehicles are a great way to start, just to get your site out there, build brand awareness, etc.. Again there are lots of visitors on both sites.

You should do your own analysis on CPC vs. CPO, how many shoppers per category, how many visits per link, getting your site in the "New Lines" section, where your link would come up the moment someone clicks to the Clothing or T-shirt section, etc. There are many different ways on how to market your line on shopping.com and shop.com.

You can't really lose here. Try it out...you never know

Good Luck!


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

alltshirts4you said:


> BTW - how do you search for such sites?


Since my potential customers have similar interests as me I usually just contact sites that I already visit and like, and ask to trade links.

I also own a couple video/humor sites so I'm in contact with similar webmasters who are always looking to monetize their traffic and I'll explain our affiliate program and that they can earn money on top of the traffic I'll send their way if we trade links.

When I had small numbers for traffic I've traded shirts for links. 

You just have to be creative.


----------



## ibt70 (Oct 24, 2006)

alltshirts4you said:


> BTW - how do you search for such sites?


It's easy Google the keyword for your clothing (i.e baby tees). And one of the first results not in a sponsored category will most likely have lots of sites linked to it. To check what sites are linked to that particular site enter this in google search: "link:http://www.(enter the name of the site)". I.e. links:http://www.ebay.com. It works for google and it seems to me there is a different way to do it on yahoo. It will give you all the links and you can just contact them and offer to swap links. Hope this helps.


----------

